# clipper advice



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

I am trying to find the right clippers for my goats. I need a heavy duty set that runs quiet and cool. The problem I have with the ones I have right now is that they get so hot so fast. Any advice on brand and model? Blades? I raise myotonics and want to clip them to about 1 1/2 to 2 inches for the show ring. We dont clip ours to the skin.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I use the Oster Turbo A5 Two-Speed. They aren't too noisy and the only time I've had problems with them getting a bit hot is in the summer time when the outside temp is up in the 90s. Blade wise I use a 10, 7 and 5 and guards. Most of the time I just use the blades without guards though. The only real downside to the A5 is that its a bit bulky but that's how most of the heavier duty clippers are.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We use the Premier 4000c with an Xtra cover blade, which leaves about 1/4 inch of the hair, course blades to a crappy job. they are expensive, but they are very well worth it.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i use laube clippers.. i LOVE them.. so fast and cool and quiet.. you can use oster and andis clipper blades on it too


----------

